# Dimi-Trains Work Train Cars



## jreckner (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone build the old Dimi-Trains work train cars & wrecking crane? How are they? Any tips (especially which trucks you might have used on them) or photos of your work would be appreciated!

Found the cars below at a train show last weekend for a decent price, and have wanted to do a wreck train for a while...

Repair Car
Crew Car
Boom Car
120 ton Industrial Brownhoist Wrecking Crane

Any other suggestions of additional cars to add to the wreck train would also be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I purchased them when they were first released, that was a long time ago. Easy to assemble, just follow the instructions. I used Kadee/MT trucks. I really like mine!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Work train*



jreckner said:


> Anyone build the old Dimi-Trains work train cars & wrecking crane? How are they? Any tips (especially which trucks you might have used on them) or photos of your work would be appreciated!
> 
> Found the cars below at a train show last weekend for a decent price, and have wanted to do a wreck train for a while...
> 
> ...


jreckner;

Dimi trains are good quality products and I think you will be happy with them. I have built their rotary snow plow kit and I like it very much. 
Wreck trains varied a good deal from one railroad, and location, to another. Some cars were as "standard" as any wreck train equipment ever got. The "big hook" crane was essential, and there was usually a boom car of some kind. Often these were re-purposed older flat cars or gondolas.Track rebuilding materials, rails, ties, ballast, and lots of smaller hardware like spikes , tie plates, nuts, bolts, and fish plates would be needed and carried in some form of work car, the kind, size, and number of such cars depended on how much track had been damaged in the wreck. Flat cars, sometimes heavy duty six wheel truck versions were needed to haul away damaged locos and cars that could be repaired. If the equipment was damaged beyond repair, then it might be cut up with torches on the site and the pieces hauled away in gondolas. The wreck crew needed an old passenger car, kitchen car and bunk car to live in while the work was done, if it was a major repair project, such as a wreck on a bridge where the repairs might take longer.
Besides wreck trains, railroads also had Maintenance of Way trains. These would handle regular routine maintenance of the track and right of way. Such cars as Jordan spreaders, weed spraying cars, flat cars carrying power shovels, bulldozers and other construction equipment might be seen on this type of train. They, like wreck trains carried plenty of material too. 

have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jreckner (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks RRJim1 and Traction Fan!


----------

